# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Новости регионов: В Россонах появилась Wi-Fi-скамейка

## ByFly

В городском поселке Россоны (Витебская область) заработала Wi-Fi-скамейка. Теперь жителям и гостям населенного пункта станет еще проще получить доступ в Интернет. 
 
  	На церемонии открытия присутствовал начальник Россонского узла связи Евгений Семещенок. 
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

